# What are the pros and con about show jumping and eventing



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

I think "dressage" would have to go on the "con" list for both disciplines  - even though you don't compete in dressage in the jumpers, schooling proper flatwork is vital for the jumpers too. 

I'm sure it depends on what level you're competing at, but at the rated levels, jumpers is more expensive than eventing. Upper level jumpers sell for more, our (rated) shows are more expensive from the stalls, to the class fees, to the nomination fees. There is a lot more money to be won in the jumper ring (at higher levels) but that adds to the cost of buying and competing a jumper. 

You do get more trips over fences in the jumpers, usually. A division usually consists of two - three regular classes, plus a classic.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Eventing is way cheaper! You pay one flat fee when you enter. 

You could try both and see what you like better. Or take lessons with trainers of those disciplines. Mostly I would base your choice on how much you want to xc.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Unless you are at high level competing you can do both.

Pro eventers will take their horses and compete both show jumping and pure dressage. 

Dressage is the foundation for all forms of riding.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It would depend on the level you were aiming at in the long run. If you get to the top in eventing you're looking at different tack & clothing for each discipline and most top level eventers take lessons from experts in each individual discipline
At the lower levels in either there wouldn't be as much difference.


----------

